# Your Boat!



## Jim (Dec 4, 2006)

2003 G3 Pro 165 with a 2003 yamaha 25hp 4 stroke.
All stock except for an Eagle fishmark 480 fishfinder in the front.

https://tinboats.net/forum/images/thumbnails.php?album=1


----------



## dampeoples (Dec 4, 2006)

Here is my boat info!


----------



## xmytruck (Dec 5, 2006)

Finally a site for just TIN boats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I have a PT-165 with a 25 merc 4-str love the boat she runs at 25 mph (GPS) @ wot.. I would love to see what she can do with a 50 on her back.. :twisted:


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi everybody! I have two: A 1999 Tracker Deep V17 with a 75hp Merc and a very old 1983 BassTracker 17 with a 50hp Merc. Don't use the old one anymore but the DV17 is hanging in the boat dock ready to go. 

Gr8 site...good luck with it BPJ.


----------



## xmytruck (Dec 6, 2006)

Quick question for the group, I have a 25 4-str and at WOT she runs around 6000 RPMs. I was wondering if other people when they are cruising do you always run at WOT or do you back off the throttle a little? Should I be concerned if I always run the boat at WOT?
Thanks
X


----------



## Jim (Dec 6, 2006)

xmytruck said:


> Quick question for the group, I have a 25 4-str and at WOT she runs around 6000 RPMs. I was wondering if other people when they are cruising do you always run at WOT or do you back off the throttle a little? Should I be concerned if I always run the boat at WOT?
> Thanks
> X



I personally wouldn't run it at Wide Open Throttle all the time. I can see the frustration of having to take longer to get somewhere, but thats the price we pay for having 25hp 4 strokes. Enjoy the day! No need to rush...so it takes an extra 2 minutes to get the secret fishing spot. Better that then a cylinder flying out of your motor like a bottle rocket. :wink:


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jan 21, 2007)

Hey I hope I'm not run off of this forum, but I have to break the bad news..............I don't have a tinboat ....Nope, I have a 1987 CHAMPION but it's only got a 50 horse Evinrude on it. Am I still allowed? BE HONEST!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Jim (Jan 21, 2007)

kentuckybassman said:


> Hey I hope I'm not run off of this forum, but I have to break the bad news..............I don't have a tinboat ....Nope, I have a 1987 CHAMPION but it's only got a 50 horse Evinrude on it. Am I still allowed? BE HONEST!!!!! :lol:



Of course you are! We want to see your fishing pics!


----------



## xmytruck (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome... and yes of coarse U can join... fishing is fishing and a boat is a boat...


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 27, 2007)

I don' have it yet. I get to pick it up on Feb 20th.  but its a,

2007 Lowe Stinger 195 with a 2007 Mercury 115hp Optimax


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2007)

Wow! You must not be able to sleep at nights waiting for her to come! She is going to haul some tail.

I'm coming down to Arizona on the 21st! :wink: I hear you guys have some monster Bass down there.

Post some pics when you get her! 
Good luck with her! Cant wait to see her in your driveway!


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 27, 2007)

Come on down before it gets hot. We have a few big ones with your name on em. 8)


----------



## xmytruck (Jan 30, 2007)

Love the Boat, good luck with her and welcome to tinboats...


----------



## Zman (May 1, 2007)

I'm official! \/ My very first boat. It's not much, but it will get me on the water. Came w/ 2 Minn Kota trolling motors, trailer and a few little add ins.

Now if only I knew how to back the thing down a ramp


----------



## Jim (May 2, 2007)

Congrats on the new boat! That boat is what gets you into those little honey holes where the big pigs are! =D>


----------



## Anonymous (May 2, 2007)

That is a nice looking set-up you got there. Let us know how it gos. Don't worry about backing it down a ramp. Take your time and watch your mirrors. After a few times it will get easier each time you do it.



fishnfever


----------



## merlin6988 (Dec 8, 2007)

kentuckybassman said:


> Hey I hope I'm not run off of this forum, but I have to break the bad news..............I don't have a tinboat ....Nope, I have a 1987 CHAMPION but it's only got a 50 horse Evinrude on it. Am I still allowed? BE HONEST!!!!! :lol:



Tell you what....... just so you feel like you fit in......I'll take your boat off your hands and give you mine.  
Welcome to the forum, I don't think anyone will judge a man on what boat he runs...... it's not like it's a metric forum and you own a harley :lol:. I feel the same way about fishing as I do about motorcyclist's as long as you ride who cares what it is.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Dec 10, 2007)

Thats the perfect size!


----------



## scottbustech (Feb 9, 2008)

my new boat is a 1448 smokercraft with a 25 horse mercury on it and a 52 lbs thrust moterguide foot control moter on the front


----------



## morphious (Feb 11, 2008)

2000 Lowe 165fm with a 50hp Johnson.
Upgraded electronics, TM, livewell, deck exstention, ect.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 12, 2008)

That is a great looking boat Morphious Welcome to TinBoats

Where are you fishing with that?


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 12, 2008)

Nice rig morphious! Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Jim (Feb 12, 2008)

morphious said:


> 2000 Lowe 165fm with a 50hp Johnson.
> Upgraded electronics, TM, livewell, deck exstention, ect.




Hi morpphious,
Thanks for posting! Lowes rule! 

Jim


----------



## shamoo (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome aboard Mr. morphious, sweet looken boat, how fast can she go with the 50? and whats a deck extension?


----------



## shamoo (Feb 12, 2008)

Mr. Bryce, nice rig, how many rods can you squeeze into that locker, i know its plenty long enough, I have a 16W stinger can fit rods up to 6'6" but can only fit 3, in 03 they made a change and put in a center rod locker (plenty of room) just courious my friend


----------

